# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Плохая карма  как препятствие в преданном служении.

## Кокорин Иван Фёдорович

Харе Кршна. Доброго времени суток, Карма представляя собой совокупность причин и следствий ( действий и последствий ), несёт живому существу как наслаждения так и страдания. В том случае если живое существо благочестиво, оно имеет красивое, здоровое тело, богатство, знания которыми оно пользуется в повседневной жизни. Сама по себе кармическая деятельность, деятельность ради получения плодов с целью наслаждения ими является низшей по отношению к деятельности тех кто посвящает плоды своей деятельности Верховному живому существу-Господу. Однако имея плохую карму, человеку практически некогда заниматься духовными познаниями, так как он постоянно занят вопросами: где найти пропитание, как бы не выгнали с работы, где подзаработать, чтобы хватило на то и на это, вообщем ему очень и очень сложно практиковать преданное служение ( слушать, памятовать, прославлять, воспевать, исполнять поручения и так далее) . Ведические произведения, такие как Шримад-Бхагаватам или Бхагават-Гита, не затрагивают вопросов, связанных с кармической деятельностью, так как полностью посвящены Верховному господу Шри Кришне и его Взаимоотношениям с Преданными. Но не смотря на это я прекрасно понимаю, что страдания в материальном мире кого-то может быть и закаляют, но кому-то они не дают возможности приблизится к Пониманию истины, делая из живого существа демоничную натуру не желающую подчинятся Кришне и его законам, когда законы кармы наказывают тебя со Всех сторон. Кришна являясь абсолютно отречённым к Кармической деятельности остаётся безучастным, не вмешиваясь не в причины не в следствия лично, но присутствуя как в том так и в другом. Вопрос: Что необходимо, какое знание использовать, для того чтобы негативные последствия греховной деятельности (адхидайва, адхиатма и адхибхута) ушли либо стали чуть меньше. Как я понимаю использовать Кришну в данном случае, означает погрузится еще глубже в неведение?  А если он не вмешивается тогда на кого рассчитывать, Ведь в конечном итоге он даёт санкцию на страдания. Харе Кришна. Спасибо

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кршна. Доброго времени суток, Карма представляя собой совокупность причин и следствий ( действий и последствий ), несёт живому существу как наслаждения так и страдания. В том случае если живое существо благочестиво, оно имеет красивое, здоровое тело, богатство, знания которыми оно пользуется в повседневной жизни. Сама по себе кармическая деятельность, деятельность ради получения плодов с целью наслаждения ими является низшей по отношению к деятельности тех кто посвящает плоды своей деятельности Верховному живому существу-Господу. Однако имея плохую карму, человеку практически некогда заниматься духовными познаниями, так как он постоянно занят вопросами: где найти пропитание, как бы не выгнали с работы, где подзаработать, чтобы хватило на то и на это, вообщем ему очень и очень сложно практиковать преданное служение ( слушать, памятовать, прославлять, воспевать, исполнять поручения и так далее) . Ведические произведения, такие как Шримад-Бхагаватам или Бхагават-Гита, не затрагивают вопросов, связанных с кармической деятельностью, так как полностью посвящены Верховному господу Шри Кришне и его Взаимоотношениям с Преданными. Но не смотря на это я прекрасно понимаю, что страдания в материальном мире кого-то может быть и закаляют, но кому-то они не дают возможности приблизится к Пониманию истины, делая из живого существа демоничную натуру не желающую подчинятся Кришне и его законам, когда законы кармы наказывают тебя со Всех сторон. Кришна являясь абсолютно отречённым к Кармической деятельности остаётся безучастным, не вмешиваясь не в причины не в следствия лично, но присутствуя как в том так и в другом. Вопрос: Что необходимо, какое знание использовать, для того чтобы негативные последствия греховной деятельности (адхидайва, адхиатма и адхибхута) ушли либо стали чуть меньше. Как я понимаю использовать Кришну в данном случае, означает погрузится еще глубже в неведение?  А если он не вмешивается тогда на кого рассчитывать, Ведь в конечном итоге он даёт санкцию на страдания. Харе Кришна. Спасибо


Ни какие материальные действия не избавят нас от кармы концептуально. Поэтому мы решаем наши материальные проблемы духовными способами. Мы получаем благословения от садху, Гуру и шастр. Благодаря этим благословениям, мы получаем возможность практиковать преданное служение с любой кармой и в любых обстоятельствах. Исполнению этих благословений поможет простота преданного, который доволен тем, что приходит к нему в результате честного труда. Когда нет зависти, жадности, вожделения, гнева, гордыни и других пороков сердца, то простая жизнь не воспринимается как плохая карма, скорее она воспринимается как милость Бога, ограничивающего нас от соблазнов материального мира.

----------

